# Maxima 350 breaking?



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I have shot Carbon Express 300's for years without no problems. Got the itch this spring to buy a new dozen Maxima 350's. Over the Spring turkey hunt I shot a nice tom and ended up with a broken arrow. Earlier this week shot a big doe with a perfect pass through and ended up with a broken arrow. 
Anyone else have similar issues with these arrow being easily broken?


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

I also bought a dozen earlier this year. After breaking one on a tom this spring, a couple on 3d targets, and one on a doe this fall i called my dealer. He told me they got a bad batch of carbon express maximas early this year. I sent one back to carbon express. They agreed i got one of the bad ones. Issued me a credit to the dealer for a new dozen. I went back to the beman ics 340. He just traded me for my maximas.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

I had one break and called their HD and they sent me a new dozen.
This was after I knew there was a problem with them.
Just let them know, you know they had a bad batch.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Was there a certain place they were breaking? My mother-in-law's broke right where the insert was.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine were shattering about 3 inchs from the nock. Everyone of them shattered in the same place.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

My buddy has broken several on turkeys and deer, but I on the other hand have never broken a one, and we have both been shooting them for about 3 years now. Not really sure why only his are breaking, but I always give him a hard time about it!


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

I have the 250's, my little red rings in front of the nocks keep seperating when I denock the arrow at the end of the day, anyone else experience this? Haven't broken any yet.


----------



## D-BEAVER (Jan 8, 2008)

The Maximas definately are not the strongest arrow out there, but are probably the best shooting all carbon arrow I've ever used. Sometimes you have to take the good with the bad...


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

I must have got a bad batch. O well. It will take me a few years to break them all. I did call Carbon express and explained myself. They really could have cared less. I thought I might get the 2 replaced. Notta.


----------



## millerj896 (Oct 20, 2008)

I also have to 250's and the red piece below the nock comes off two. I have never broken any though. They seem to hold up well.


----------



## BubbaTec (Sep 18, 2006)

I broke two of the 250's pulling from 3d targets, I did not relize there was an issue I just thought is was my brother pulling them from the target crooked. I guess I should contact them.


----------

